# Anyone concieved on 50mg of Clomid ?????



## Ali-Bongo (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi guy's ..... currently on waitiign list for IVF @ St Mary's M'cr (been on waiting list for 5 months) after Ectopic in 04    (left tube removed but other seems ok after lap & dye)  but after blood test they say i am either not or not very often ovulating.   They have put on 50mg of Clomid but reading many views peple that have caught BFP have been on 100mg .... Have had 3 previous 50mg goes but nothing ... just thought after previous fail's they would increase to 100mg  ...... Can anyone advise on any good stories !!!    

Thanks Ali-Bongo xx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hiya Ali

Welcome to the clomid board. Sorry 2 hear about ur ectopic pregnancy 

There are a few women on here who have conceived on 50mg so don't feel like its only the 100mg girlie's hun.

Why dont u come and join the rest of us all in the main room... Here's the link:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=157518.0

Good Luck With ur tx
TK x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Ali,
They up to 100mg (or beyond) if you don't ovulate on 50mg. Have you been having cycle tracking scans or CD21 progesterone tests whilst on clomid?

I started on 50mg, but wasn't getting an LH surge and a slow follicle response, so con upped me to 100mg. Then I over-stimmed slightly, so I was immediately dropped back down to 50. If it is working for you (in the sense that you are ovulating) then there is no need to up-it. The results of whether clomid is working cannot be judged by the number of pg's, if you see what I mean....it can only be judged on what it is designed to do - make you ovulate to increase your chances of getting pg.

Please feel free to join us on the clomid thread
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=157518.225

PoDdy


----------



## Ali-Bongo (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks guy's will check out the link you have given me !!!! 

I had blood test done on dy 21 last ime I was on Clomid and they said I was ovulating but after 3 goes ... Nothing !!!  

I will try the tablets as half way through my cycle so will try them next month and get down to some serious baby making I think !!!

Again thnx again for all the info guy's !!!!!  

Baby dust to everyone tryin xxxx Ali


----------



## FinnsMama (May 13, 2007)

Hi Ali,

Chin up!! 

I conceived on cycle 12 of 50mg Clomid!!! We had totally given up and prepared for a long...IVF wait list and then finally out of the blue this wee miracle happened!!

I ov'd evry month on the 50mg, but it took a whole year for my BFP, so stay positive!!!!

xxxxx   xxxx


----------



## Ali-Bongo (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Samstar .... Wow  ! .. I could not help but smile after reading your last post !!  

After a horrendeous 12 months of loosing both parents within a a few months I felt like almost giving up on everything including tryinfor a baby    .... People keep telling me that we must ''Keep positive'' to which I am and you both must certainly have done that with your little reward due !!  .... Keep us posted chick and thanks !!  Ali xx


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi

I concieved both my DD's on 50mg of Clomid.

Good luck hope it works soon x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Loopy Loo (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi

i conceived my little girl on 50mgs of clomid - i also had a problem with ovulation and it was my 7th round of clomid so it is possible !!!


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

Im new!! Great so hear some positive stories you cheered me up today x


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

Dilly, are you temp charting? come join us ladies in the clomid thread
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=157518.225

hope to see you there soon

bubsx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ali Bongo   Sorry to hear you have been having a rough time of it .. if the blood tests showed that you were ovulating then increasing the amount of clomid would not make any difference hun in fact it could be dangerous if you are already ovulating as it could make you hyperstimulate.  There have been lots of girls on here who have conceived on 50mg so perservere on that hunny if they are happy with you on that treatment ..fingers crossed it is just a matter of time          

Cat x


----------



## Ali-Bongo (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Cat,

  Thanks for your comments  ... I did not think of it like that (with the over stim) ... Reading so many positives with concieve's on 50mg .... I do feel a little better ! ... like everyone on here I just get frustrated and am the most impatient person ever !!!  ... My dad did always say 'good things come to those that wait' !!  ..... 

Good luck to you also chick !    xxxxx  A


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hope its just a matter of time for you hunny        

Cat x


----------



## Ali-Bongo (Sep 17, 2008)

Cat ........  are you currently on Clomid ?  

Ali


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

No not on treatment at the moment I did 11 cycles of clomid last year and the year before it wasn't 100% successful but did crank my ovaries up as I didn't produce decent follicles at all before clomid they were just a mass of polycystic ovary to look at it improved them big style and I did start producing good size follicles ..it just went a bit pearshaped for me after that. 

I have been losing weight before my app next week .. maybe injections for me next not sure   

Cat x


----------

